# Udruga RODA > Komentari na tekstove s portala >  Trebaju li djeca bajke?

## mamma Juanita

baš mi se svidio ovaj tekst  :Smile: 

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...2ID=&Show=2558

ja bih još samo na kraju svega dodala-pazite da izaberete dobar prijevod (kad recimo birate bajke braće Grimm).



> Kod izbora bajke, radije izaberite one braće Grimm ili bajke vaše kulture i naroda, u ranoj dječjoj dobi izbjegavajte bajke H.C.Andersena jer je njihovo raspoloženje pretežno depresivno i često nemaju sretan kraj. One se mogu čitati u kasnijoj dobi djeteta, a mnogi ih preporučuju tek u dobi nakon puberteta.
> 
> Na kraju, odgovor na prvo pitanje – da, djeca trebaju bajke – prave bajke, a i odraslima malo vilinske prašine ne bi škodilo.


ovo citirano sam upravo neki dan čula od jedne tete koja radi pri  jednoj njemačkoj waldorfskoj školi i pomaže djeci i roditeljima u učenju i općenito da lakše funkcioniraju u društvenoj sredini.
kaže da Andersena bolje ne čitat djeci prije puberteta, a osobito preporuča Grimmove bajke, sa Crvenkapicom kao idealnim štivom za predškolsku djecu.
isto tako, preporuča da se čita samo jedna priča dnevno, jedna priča kroz tjedan dana (osim valjda ako se dijete buni), jer im treba otprilike toliko vremena da se sve te slike i osjećaji "probave".

bdw, kaže da se čitanje bajki koristi i kao jedna od terapija za odrasle.

----------


## mama courage

> sa Crvenkapicom kao idealnim štivom za predškolsku djecu


da, da... mama se mora slušati i ne smije se skretati s "pravog" puta i ne smije se razgovarati sa nepoznatima...   :Wink:  to svaka poslušna djevojčica treba znati... jer vukovi imaju oštre zube...

----------


## mamma Juanita

:Rolling Eyes:  
totalno missing the point

----------


## mamma Juanita

poanta je da su te bajke vrlo slojevite i pune arhetipova s kojima se djeca lako identificiraju, bez straha da će ih to koštati manjka odlučnosti, buntovnosti ili  sl. na što ciljaš.
tako da mislim da dijete (žensko ili muško) može iz te priče skužiti i da postoji dobro i zlo, ali i steći neku sigurnost, koja im u toj dobi treba, da će dobro pobijediti zlo.
o muško-ženskoj ulozi u tim bajkama bi se dalo raspravljati (ipak su to priče stare skoro 200 godina), ali mislim da je njihova osnovna kvaliteta poruka da ono čega se bojiš se  preobražava u pobjedu nade nad očajanjem.



> Bajke su djeci drage jer su jednostavne, polarizirane, pojednostavljuju priču do same srži. One nisu preslika stvarnosti, više su njena esencija, osobe su dobre ili zle, a dobro uvijek pobjeđuje. I tu se spotiču mnogi roditelji. Djeluje im da je bajka nešto što djecu uči onome čega nema, ne shvaćajući pritom da dijete upravo to i treba. Ono treba priču koja ima potpuno jednoznačne i jasne odnose, jednostavnost i jasnoću priče, nadu da će sve završiti dobro. 
> 
> Bajke djetetu šalju važne poruke:
> 
> dobro je zauzeti se za slabije 
> ispravno je ne provlačiti se kroz život kao ljenčina 
> netko malen može pobijediti snažne divove i zmajeve 
> i taj maleni na kraju dobije kraljevstvo, princezu i dr.
> Bajke su moralne priče, koje djetetu daju priliku da se identificira s onim dobrim i da razvije antipatiju prema onom zlu

----------


## BusyBee

Ne znam, ja se jos uvijek bojim stereotipova koji se kroz bajke serviraju u onom povrsinskom sloju bajke.   :Wink:  I ne mogu se toga otarasiti, nitko me ne moze uvjeriti da ih bajke ne prodaju.

O slojevima... o tome nisam razmisljala dok nisam citala Zene koje trce s vukovima.. koliko djeca mogu te slojeve dozivjeti, skuziti, u ovim instant-verzijama bajki (ma cak i da citam izvornu, nisam sigurna da bi ja znala razaznati slojeve) i koliko dozivljaj ovisi i o citacu? Ili ja to gledam preslojevito u odnosu na ono sto je autorica htjela reci?   :Smile:

----------


## Bubica

ja sam često zgrožena stereotipima koji se provlače kroz dječju literaturu. Jučer smo bili na predstavi "Avionko se ženi" - od poruka kako muž mora puno, puno raditi da bi žena mogla ići u kupovinu do stereotipa o pripadnicima različitih regija hrvatske...koma!

----------


## BusyBee

> stereotipima koji se provlače kroz dječju literaturu


Ma da, krcata ih je literatura, ali barem imas izbora potraziti izmedju dosta toga ono sto nije bas ukalupljeno.

Od bajki, doista nisam naisla na nesto meni prihvatljivo (osim Queer bajki i Paper bag princess od Munscha).

----------


## mama_mia22

Dok mi još nije palo na pamet da ću ostati trudna, potajno sam jedva čekala da postanem mama pa da svojoj bebi mogu čitati i pričati bajke.

Ima stvarno prekrasnih knjiga i općenito sam mišljenja da je dječja književnost puno bogatija i lijepša neg ona za odrasle...

Jedino se moram složiti za poremećenog Andersena- imali smo ga za lektiru u 2. osnovne i imala sam noćne more od njega. Pogotovo od Male Sirene.

Ima još jedna gora bajka koju nikako nemojte čitati djeci- zove se Sretni princ (neznam tko ju je napisao). Taj "sretni" princ je neki spomenik u parku i ima prijatelja vrapčića. Na kraju (horror) bajke dođe zima i vrabac se smrzne a sretnom princu od tuge pukne olovno srce....
Grozno.

Moj apsolutni favorit iz djetinjstva je "Ježeva kućica" Branka Čopića. Obožavala sam tu priču! Još uvijek imam gramofonsku ploču na kojoj je uglazbljena verzija. Bez toga nisam mogla zaspati kao dete. Jedva čekam da se moja bebica rodi pa da i ona sluša Ježurku. (moram samo gramofon popravit)

----------


## emily

> Ima još jedna gora bajka koju nikako nemojte čitati djeci- zove se Sretni princ (neznam tko ju je napisao). Taj "sretni" princ je neki spomenik u parku i ima prijatelja vrapčića. Na kraju (horror) bajke dođe zima i vrabac se smrzne a sretnom princu od tuge pukne olovno srce.... 
> Grozno.


pisac se zove Oscar Wilde  :Smile:

----------


## emily

> isto tako, preporuča da se čita samo jedna priča dnevno, jedna priča kroz tjedan dana (osim valjda ako se dijete buni), jer im treba otprilike toliko vremena da se sve te slike i osjećaji "probave".


mene Nina zna traziti da citamo vise puta jednu pricu, ali nikad to ne traje tjedan dana

Prekjucer smo procitali "Lazes, Melita" (trajalo je nekih 7-8 dana, svaki dan jedno poglavlje prije spavanja), i jucer navecer je trazila da opet pocnemo ispocetka.

----------


## Mony

Meni je isto tekst super!

Kod citanja bajki sam dosta oprezna, al ne tako jako ko prije. U svakom slucaju, dosta cesto ih "preradjujem" spontano prilikom citanja i uvijek izvlacimo pouku da se ne izgubi smisao.

----------


## tanja_b

I meni se tekst jako svidio.
Što se tiče bajki, one se kod nas dosta čitaju, e sad, nisam baš sigurna da se držimo onog: jedna priča kroz tjedan dana, ali mislim da je tempo otprilike tu negdje. Samo, sad smo došli u jednu fazu u kojoj mislim da je bolje malo smanjiti količinu bajki - naime, A. se počeo bojati vuka (iz bajke), duhova i drugih izmišljenih bića, pa mislim da je u toj fazi bolje ponuditi mu malo više realnosti u slikovnicama i pričama.
I mislim da su originalne verzije bajki bolje od skraćenih i prepričanih, osim ako nekim čudom naletim na neku jako dobru skraćenu verziju. Ali ono što smo dosad imali od skraćenih verzija je srednja žalost (da ne govorim da ih ima koje šalju totalno krivu poruku!). 
Tu pod "bajkama" mislim na Grimmove, na Andersena i druge umjetnike ćemo još malo pričekati (nadam se, što duže). Što se tiče bajki O. Wildea, one su me svojedobno bacale u takav bijes i očaj istovremeno, da nisam sigurna da je to baš dobro štivo za dijete - njihova umjetnička vrijednost je neupitna, ali ne u dječjoj dobi.

----------


## ninaXY

Zanima me da li čitate djeci i one okrutne dijelove bajki (npr. vuku su rasporili trbuh, natrpali ga kamenjem i bacili u bunar, ili skuhali u loncu, ili ne znam što već   :Rolling Eyes:  )? Kod nas nitko nikoga ne pojede, vuk baku sakrije u ormar, a lovci ga potjeraju u šumu. A kod tri praščića odustane i ode sam jer shvati da neće uspjeti otpuhati i treću kuću. Mislim da je sin još premali za okrutne varijante, ja se i danas sjećam nelagode dok sam slušala Ivicu i Maricu, brrrr

----------


## Mony

Nina, ja sam te dijelove isto objasnjavala na drugi preradjeni nacin ili jednostavno preskocila ako bih vidjela da mu neki zavrsetak tog tipa nije ni potreban.
No, to do nedavno, dok nisam skuzila da iz vrtica saznaje zavrsetke koje mi doma izbjegavamo i, pored toga, donosi jos strasnije igre iz crtica koje ne gleda, a za koje sam isto mislila da nije vrijeme.
U idealnom svijetu, mozda i nije, ali svijet ocigledno misli da je, pa mi je nekak bolje da se doma prilagodjava onome sto ga okruzuje.
Te sam popustila i sto se tice citanja bajki, i tih zavrsetaka, i fakat na njega ne djeluju tak kak sam mislila da budu. Mozda i mi odrasli iz neke svoje odrasle prespektive danas gledamo drukcijim ocima na te bajke u kojima smo kao klinci zapravo uzivali. Zato mi se i svidio tekst. Jer me vratio u djetinjstvo.
Ipak, kao odgovorni roditelj uvijek, al uvijek izvlacim pouku, a i ravnam se prema njegovim reakcijama - ako ga nesto dodirne previse, objasnim mu naknadno - da ne duljim: treba gledati samo dijete i koliko je osjetljivo na sto, pa se prema tome ravnati.

----------


## branka1

Lea je za Božić od moje sestre dobila Andersena. Znači, ipak je bolje da malo pričekamo. Jedno 10 god  :Grin:   kad više neće ni htjeti čitati bajke

MI skoro svaki dan čitamo nešto drugo.
U zadnje vrijeme uglavnom Čarobne svjetiljke, jedino ona stalno govori da ne želi zažmiriti jer će zaspati  :Smile:  
Jučer je prvi put zaželjela Grubzona i malo sam se bojala d ga ne sanj, one njegove kandže, zube...

Ali prije jedno 2 godine je imala fazu da smo mjesecima morali navečer čitati priču Gradski i poljski miš. Već sam znala sve napamet  :Smile:  

mi smo isto neko vrijeme preskalai ružne dijelove u bajkama, alil, netko je rekao, ionako je to već sama saznala, u vrtiću ili sl.
Dobro, ako je baš nešto naturalistički opisano, prilagodim

----------


## tanja_b

Mi ne preskačemo okrutnosti u bajkama. Djeca to ne doživljavaju tako kao mi. Osim toga, ionako će prije ili kasnije čuti pravu, originalnu verziju. 
Ali preskačem grube replike (npr. u Ivici i Marici, kad maćeha kaže ocu: budalo jedna; i sl.), jer znam da ću ih kad-tad dobiti natrag, pa da bar taj trenutak što više odgodim  :Grin:

----------


## Anci

Ja sam isto prvo izbjegavala, a onda sam negdje pročitala da ne treba i vidjela po raspravama na forumu da ih ne treba preskakati pa sad čitam sve. A ionako će čuti pravu verziju!

Jedino se nisam usudila čitati Palčića: mama i tata su bili siromašni i ostavili djecu u šumi...

Što vi mislite?

----------


## Anci

OT: tanja_b i ja se uvijek nađemo kad su bajke u pitanju...
obožavateljice bajki izgleda?

----------


## Loryblue

> Mi ne preskačemo okrutnosti u bajkama. Djeca to ne doživljavaju tako kao mi. Osim toga, ionako će prije ili kasnije čuti pravu, originalnu verziju.


slažem se s tobom i radimo (čitamo) identično.
nema ispuštanja okrutnih dijelova teksta.
šefica obožava bajke, a crvenkapica mi više izlazi na uši od čitanja i oči od gledanja.  :Grin:  

i bez obzira što ja pročitam crvenkapicu onako kako je napisana, s vukom rasporenog droba i bačenog u bunar, šefici on na kraju (to je njen dodatak bajci) obavezno uzme crvenkapicu za ruku, poljubi i odvede mami.
njoj se svi ljube i vode za ruke. a zeko je posebno milo stvorenje  :Heart:

----------


## tanja_b

Što se tiče Palčića, nemamo originalnu verziju nego jednu skraćenu i "ublaženu" i ta mi je toliko nedorečena i nejasna da mi nikako "ne sjeda" (Andrej je, naravno, stalno traži čitati, zato što počinje na broju 1 u knjizi   :Rolling Eyes:  ). Pomoglo bi mi da pročitam potpunu verziju - ali ovako, na prvi pogled, zaplet mi se čini sličnim kao kod Ivice i Marice. A Ivicu i Maricu smo intenzivno čitali baš kad je krenuo u vrtić (sad ih više uopće ne traži, sad je aktualna Crvenkapica).




> OT: tanja_b i ja se uvijek nađemo kad su bajke u pitanju... 
> obožavateljice bajki izgleda?


Evo me opet   :Grin:   nisam neka obožavateljica bajki (meni ih uopće nisu čitali u djetinjstvu), ali nemam ništa protiv njih, dapače, mislim da imaju dobar utjecaj na djecu. Kod nas je MM pravi obožavatelj bajki, da je po njegovom, samo bi se bajke čitale (ja ipak nastojim dati i neku protutežu slikovnicama i pričama iz "realnosti").

----------


## Ailish

ni ja nisam ništa preskakala, a kako je #1 počela sama čitati s nepune 4 godine brzo bi me skužila  :Rolling Eyes:  

jedina iznimka je bio upravo Palčić, ali ne ono kad su roditelji ostavili djecu nego kad je div greškom pojeo svojih 7 kćeri, to mi je stvarno bilo previše  :Sick:  

btw stvarno su u skraćenim verzijama neke bajke izrezane do neprepoznatljivosti - npr. Gospođa Hole iz Najljepših bajki svijeta - i to me strašno živciralo

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Ja sam se sva naježila kad sam u jednoj vreziji Pinokija pročitala rečenicu "ali Pinokio je bio mangup i lažljivac ..." I Ivica i Marica mi je sad strašna bajka. Ali ja sam beskrajno voljela bajke, i čitali su mi ih, dok nisam sama naučila čitati, i ove koje su mi sada strašne. I nisam odrasla u nekakvu devijantnu, nasilnu ličnost od toga. A svijet je tad bio, ako ništa, malo manje opasan nego sad. I svijet u kojem će naša djeca živjeti će biti sigurno bar malo lošiji (a ne daj Bože, puno), i svega će se i oni nagledat, zašto bi smo mi sada secirali neke priče koje su se vjekovima pričale, a nisu donosile nikakvog zla. Naravno, ne mislim da djeci odmah treba puštati Ninja Kornjače i čitati Djevojčicu sa šibicama. Ja volim bajke, Emina ih voli i čitat ću ih dok god joj budu interesantne.

----------


## ninet

> Ja sam se sva naježila kad sam u jednoj vreziji Pinokija pročitala rečenicu "ali Pinokio je bio mangup i lažljivac ..." I Ivica i Marica mi je sad strašna bajka. Ali ja sam beskrajno voljela bajke, i čitali su mi ih, dok nisam sama naučila čitati, i ove koje su mi sada strašne. I nisam odrasla u nekakvu devijantnu, nasilnu ličnost od toga. A svijet je tad bio, ako ništa, malo manje opasan nego sad. I svijet u kojem će naša djeca živjeti će biti sigurno bar malo lošiji (a ne daj Bože, puno), i svega će se i oni nagledat, zašto bi smo mi sada secirali neke priče koje su se vjekovima pričale, a nisu donosile nikakvog zla. Naravno, ne mislim da djeci odmah treba puštati Ninja Kornjače i čitati Djevojčicu sa šibicama. Ja volim bajke, Emina ih voli i *čitat ću ih dok god joj budu interesantne*.


Mozda ce ih citati sama...Meni su jos uvijek interesantne   :Grin:  
Imam komplet bajki naroda svijeta i to se zaista moze citati i danas....

----------


## nevena

Meni se isto tekst jako svidio.
ALi bajke ne treba citati prije 5. godine zivota. tako su barem nama rekli u waldorfsom vrticu s cim se zapravo i ja slazem.
I ne treba izbacivati strasne dijelove price niti pridavati posebnu paznju tome ( u smislu straaaaaaaaasni vuk i sad posebno naglasavati to strasni). Djeca ionako gledaju nasu reakciju na odredjeni tekst.

Ja svojoj curi jos nisam pocela citati bajke jer mislim da je jos mala za to.

----------


## Mony

> I ne treba izbacivati strasne dijelove price niti pridavati posebnu paznju tome ( u smislu straaaaaaaaasni vuk i sad posebno naglasavati to strasni). Djeca ionako gledaju nasu reakciju na odredjeni tekst.



E, da, ovo sam i ja htjela reci   :Wink:

----------


## dane

Djeca  trebaju bajke ,  puno  ih  nauce  i razliku  izmedje dobrog   i loseg .Za svaku dob  se mogu naci primjerena stiva pa   ako mislite da ce im  bit prestrasno malo izmjenite  kraj , obicno je kraj malo skakljiv  tako sam  ja radila i sve   pet.

----------


## sunca

stribiju nisam nikad smjela čitat bajke jer je on to sve jako teško prihvaćao - te vuk umre, te mama umre, pa maćeha zločesta,.......pa zeki se smrzo potočić.....
uvjek smo morali izmišljati neke pozitivne priče tipa zeko ide šumom pa sretne nekog prijatelja pa se oni igraju lovice ......
prvo što je prihvatio "konfekcijski" bio je bob graditelj koji je po meni jako lijepo koncipiran. kasnije smo otkrili winija pooha. 
dan danas on ne podnosi priče sa tužnim, nesretnim i  nepravednim događajima. neki dan je čitao "maslačkova nova haljinica" za lektiru - kad je stari zločesti pauk umro sljedilo je desetminutno plakanje.

sunča to skroz drukcije prihvaća - koza porezala vuka i napunila ga kamenjem i on pao u bunar - jeeee, bravoooo koza.

sve u svemu djeca su različita i po meni ih ne treba filat nečim što oni teško prihvaćaju, niti im treba uskraćivat ako su u stanju to prožvakat.

----------


## anna-y

*nevena* šta znači: ne treba čitati prije 5. godine života? :? 
a kaj ću im čitati i pričati do tada?
svima nama su čitali i pričali, slušali smo sve te bajke i izrasli u (uglavnom) normalne osobe.
milijunima godina pričane su priče, bajke, legende. Izmišljene djelomično ili potpuno i od pamtivjeka su se ljudi okupljali oko ognjišta, mali i veliki i svi zajedno slušali onog pripovjedača. vjekovima, pa do danas, u svim mogućim kulturama, na svim stranama svijeta.
a sad se pojavila jedna osoba (ili grupa) koja je "zaključila" da postoji neka granica kad je to dobro, a kad nije.  :? 
ko je tu lud?
mislim da ovaj tekst dovoljno jasno i sažeto sve objašnjava. slažem se u potpunosti.
bajke su svijet van ovog svijeta, sa pravilima van ovdašnjih pravila, ali koja se mogu simbolično prenijeti i na naš svijet.
Vuka ubijaju na kraju priče, ali on nikada nije ubijen (jer će se pojaviti čim ponovo počnemo pričati istu priču). kao Tom i Jerry u crtićima koji ginu na tisuću načina i nikad im ništa nije.   :Laughing:  
i zašto je problem ako se dijete rastuži zbog nesretne sudbine nekog lika? zar želimo odgajati bešćutne ljude ili one koji znaju suosjećati? 
djeca u bajkama uživaju, a mi odrasli ih glupo analiziramo. 
ŽIVILE BAJKE! :D   :Laughing:

----------


## paci

šta nitko djeci sam ne izmišlja priče :? 

mi se gotovo isključivo bavimo izmišljanjem bajki, odnosno više basni, onda ja ubacim što smatram da je potrebno i poučno. u zadnje vrijeme su i one počele pričati priče, tako da prvo ja jednu, pa starija curka jednu (koja traje i traje i traje), pa mala curka jednu brzinsku. i onda zaspu. jedino kad MM uspavljuje djecu, onda su to neke "real life" bajke.

----------


## dane

Anna-y super receno  :Heart:

----------


## Mony

> šta nitko djeci sam ne izmišlja priče :?



I MM i ja izmisljamo, al ne bajke ni basne, vec neke situacije koje se mogu dogoditi djeci u raznim prilikama. 
Naravno, trudimo se da budu edukativne, al MM si vrlo cesto da oduska pa se njegovim izmisljenim pricama L. naglas smije   :Smile:

----------


## argenta

> Anna-y super receno


I ja potpisujem. Nema se što dodati njenom super-postu.

Mi čitamo bajke odavno, jer Zvjezdica nikad nije šljivila slikovnice tipa "što je ovo - vidi ono", nego je baš htjela da se nešto zbiva. I danas obožava priče i knjige svih vrsta, a koliko je brbljiva da i ne spominjem  :Grin:  Ne vidim da su joj bajke iole naškodile, jer sam se uvijek trudila da ih pričam primjereno njenoj dobi. Tko je pročitao Bettelheima, znat će da je fiksirani oblik bajke (tj. onaj u knjizi) nepodoban za velik dio dječje populacije u baš  tom i takvom obliku. Bajke su za pričanje, a ne za čitanje. Kad se prilagode sluštelju, nemaju negativnih nuspojava.

----------


## Mony

Po meni je anna-y malo pretjerala tvrdeci kako se formirala grupa koja tvrdi da zna kada djetetu treba pocet citat bajke, osvrcuci se na nevenin post. Dok ona tamo iznosi iskustva iz waldorfskog vrtica i ono sto je ona prakticirala sa svojim djetetom prema svojem nahodjenju, a osluskujuci sto dijete zeli.
Sto je zapravo bit ne samo ovog topica vec i citavog roditeljstva.
I ne vidim zbog cega takav nastup kad nitko nikog nije osudjivao, samo iznosio svoje iskustvo i svoje misljenje  :/

----------


## mmmama

Moju malecku jako muči zašto neki likovi u bajkama i pričama nemaju mamu i tatu. Najprije je ispitivala kako to da nemaju mamu i tatu, a onda je jednostavno svima izmislila mamu i tatu. Jučer mi je rekla da se Hlapićeva mama zove Sanja, a tata Mario. I Snjeguljica i Pepeljuga i Aladin i drugi - svi imaju mame i tate s imenima. Ne znam bih li stavila   :Smile:  ili   :Sad: .

----------


## argenta

*Mony,* oprosti, malo sam se zanijela. Anna-yin post mi je bio stvarno dobar, pa sam ga brže-bolje iskomentirala, ali ga nisam pročitala u kontekstu. Ispričavam se na brzim prstima.

*Mmmama,* mislim da je sunca gore lijepo sročila: što se klincima sviđa, to im nuditi. Ako su im mame i tate potrebni u pričama, nema ništa loše da ih izmislimo, zar ne?

----------


## Tetka

> sa Crvenkapicom kao idealnim štivom za predškolsku djecu
> 			
> 		
> 
> da, da... mama se mora slušati i ne smije se skretati s "pravog" puta i ne smije se razgovarati sa nepoznatima...   to svaka poslušna djevojčica treba znati... jer vukovi imaju oštre zube...


Naime i ovo nije bas idealno!!

Citava moja familija, pa tako i ja i sestra smo lovci. Bavimo se lovom i djecu ucimo sve vezano uz prirodu kroz nase aktivnosti pri lovackom drustvu i lovistu, tj. prirpdi!

Jednom sam ja isa s mojim necakom na jednu predstavu vuka i 3 prascica u lutkarsko kazaliste. I u jednom trenu kada lovac natjerava vuka po pozornici a djeca skandiraju i navijaju te pomazu lovcu gdje je vuk, moj D. sjedi vrlo zamisljen.

I u jednom trenu kada se galama smirila i krece slijedeci cin moje zlato ustaje i iz svega glasa se prodere (na rubu suza): "Nemojte ubiti vuka, vuk je zasticen!!!"

U bajkama su uglavnom zivotinje prikazivane kao negativci, zato mi citamo vise manje strogo selekcionirane bajke koje su odobrene od odbora familije.

----------


## tanja_b

> U bajkama su uglavnom zivotinje prikazivane kao negativci, zato mi citamo vise manje strogo selekcionirane bajke koje su odobrene od odbora familije.


Životinje kao negativne likove u bajkama ne bi se smjelo doslovno shvaćati.
U većini bajki vuk je utjelovljenje zla, ali ne vuk kao _Canis lupus_, nego jednostavno kao negativni lik - jer mala djeca i shvaćaju likove kao polarizirane, crno-bijele, dobre ili loše (vuka je tu zapalo da bude _bad guy_  :Grin:  ). Mislim da se to može sasvim lijepo razdvojiti već i kod male djece.
I sama sam biolog i znam da je vuk ugrožen i zaštićen, ali čitanje bajki nema veze s tim. Dapače, ujedno smo iskoristili priliku da objasnimo kako vuk danas nije opasan, kako je ugrožen jer su ljudi postali preopasni za njega, itd, itd.

----------


## Tetka

Da ali zasto uvijek kada se nastoje zastrasiti djeca strase se nekim imaginarnim lijkovima "starog", "vjestice" i VUKA?

Ne podrzavam ni u kojoj mjeri postavljanje zivotinja u los kontekst, isto kao i one majke koje kad nas vide na cesti s nekoliko pasa pocinju objasnjavati djeci kako su psi opasni, grizu, a ja maltene luda jer imam djete sa sobom i pse, no ovo je vec off topic.

Djeci treba objasniti negativne strane zivota kroz djela a ne likove!

----------


## tanja_b

Bajke ne služe zastrašivanju djece.

Zastrašivanje djece kroz imaginarne likove ne odobravam ni u kojem slučaju. Ni ovo sa psima. Ali čitanje bajki je nešto posve drugo. Jedno od osnovnih obilježja bajki je razlikovanje dobra i zla, a to se ne može drukčije postaviti nego kroz polarizirane likove (pri čemu dobro na kraju pobjeđuje).

----------

